# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  لآ أمٍـلگـ صِـآحِـبُـآ ...!!

## كبرياء

*مٍــرٍآحِـبُـ جَـمٍـيًـعُــآآ ...؛*
*آلسِـلآمٍـ عُـليًـگمٍـ وٍرٍحِـمٍـهُــ آللهُـ وٍبُـرٍگآتِـهُــ ..؛* 

** 

*مٍـدُخٍـل ..}* 
*دُفٍـنٍـتِـ تِـلگـ آلهُـمٍـوٍمٍـ بُـيًـنٍـ شُـرٍآيًـيًـنٍـ َقِـلبُـيًـ ..؛*
*وٍمٍـزٍقِـتِـهُــآ بُـأشُـلآء صِـمٍـتِـيًـ ..* 
*لمٍـ أعُـدُ أرٍغٌـبُـ بُـآلحِـيًـآهُــ ..* 
*فٍـليًـسِـ ليًـ صِـآحِـبُـ ..* *وٍلآ رٍفٍـيًـَقِـ أمٍـلگـ لدُرٍبُـيًـ ..*


** 
*عذرآ ..* 
*فأنـآ هنآ لآ أتكلم عن نفسي ..؛*
*فأنـآ أملك توأم لـروحي ..* 
*متآهآت أعيشهآ ربمآ ..* 
*لكنني أجد من أرمي لهـ حزني بالنهآيه ...* 

*... بين دهآليز ذلكـ القلب المفرغ من الأحآسيس ..* 
*تمنت تلكـ الدموع أن تطفئ نآر برود صآحبهآ ..* 
*تمنت أن تزيح عنهـ تلكـ الأقلآم ..* 
*تبعثر بقآيآ أورآق ذكريآتهـ المجثومهـ باليأس ...*
*ليلتفت حولهـ .. يشعر أن هنآك من يود فعلآ سمآعهـ ..***  
*سقطت تلكـ الدموع ...* 
*وهي تحمل عبأ الألم ...* 
*تعلمـ أنهآ ليست الأولى ولآ الأخيرهـ ...*
*شعرت بمرآره ممآ أرى ..*
*فقد أحزن .. أبكي .. لكن دموعي لـ ألم يسكنني ..* 
*وليست من أوهآم تشعرني بالوحدهـ ...*
*أردت أن أقترب من صآحب تلكـ الدمعهـ ..* 
*لكنني أيقنت أنني لآ أكُن لهـ بذلكـ الشيء العظيم ..* 
*وأن محآولتي لإصلآح ألمهـ قد تزيد الأمر سوءً ..*  
*تبعثرت .. وشعرت برغبهـ ملحهـ في عمل شيئ مآ ..* 
*فتوجهت لتلكـ الدمعهـ ...* 
*التي لآتزآل تقبع بذلكـ المكآن ..*
*المسمى بأرض اليأس اليآبسهـ بالدموع ..* 
*سألتهآ .. لم سقوطك من عينيه ..* 
*رمقتني باستغرآب ..* 
*وكأنهـ كآن على صآحبهآ أن يجيب هو على سؤآلي ..* 
*لكنهآ أسردت قآئلهـ ...* 
*أنـآ لآ أحب صآحبي ..* 
*فقد رمآني كثيرآ ..* 
*وأعلم أنه سيرميني مجددآ ...*  
**
*سألتهآ ...*
*ممآ يشكو ذلكـ المدعو صآحبك ؟!*
*فقآلت ..* 
*من وحدهـ بعثرة مني الكثير ...*
*أجبت ..* 
*ومن قآل أنهـ وحيد..!؟*
*قآلت .. تلك الحروف التي يخطهآ بقلمهـ ليسقطني كختم على ورقتهـ ..**صمت قليلآ .. علّني أصل إلى حل ..*
*ثم قلت لهآ ... هل ترآفقينني ؟!*
*قآلت إلى أين؟؟ .. قلت .. حيث أستطع أن أخفف من حده سقوطكـ ..* 
*أو ربمآ لأمنعك من السقوط ..* 
*نظرت إللي مستبشرهـ .. وقآلت نعم ..* 
*خذني ولآ تدعني أعآني الكثير ..*
*حملتهآ على أكتآفي .. كـ عهد أطلقتهـ على نفسي ..* 
*بأن أمنع من سقوط تلكـ الدموع ..* 
*رغم أن دموعي أنآ غزيره ..!!!!*
*تجآهلت نفسي .. وقررت أن أوقف مآيحدث ..* 
*والذي أسميتهـ مهزلهـ ..!!!* 
*علّكم فهمتم أين ذهبت بتلكـ الدمعهـ من صور جسدتهآ بدآخل موضوعي ..!*
*توجهت نحو صديق كآن للبآكي ..* 
*وأخبرتهـ بحكآيه الدمعهـ وصآحبهآ*


*فبكى .. وقآل .. كم كنت أتمنى أن أسمع ألمه منه نفسه ..* 
*لكنهـ كأن صآمتآ كآلحجر ..!* 
*تعجبت ... فقد كنت أظن بالبدآيهـ ..* 
*أن ذلكـ الوحيد لآ أحد يشعر به حقآ ..* 
*ولكنني أيقنت بعدهـآ ..* 
*أن صآحبهـ .. يعآني صمتهـ ..* 
*وينتظر منه إشآره الموآسآه لهـ ..!* 
***
*
*عجبآ يآ قآرئ حروفي ..* 
*لآتطلق على نفسك وحيد ..* 
*ودع قلمك عن تلكـ الجرآح ..* 
*فهنآك حتمآ من ينتظر همس صوتكـ ... !!* 
*مخرج ..}* 
*يآصآحبي ..* 
*قربك معي ..* 
*يخفف الضيقه بصدري ..* 
*خلك قريب ..* 
*لآتسمح لجرحي بكلمه وحيد ..* 
*يآ توآم روحي تعآل ..* 
*قلي خلآص ..* 
*مآ بنحني لذيك الدموع ..* 
*بحكي أنـآ .. ومن صآحبي بسمع جوآب ...*  

*كبريآء ...*
*،ـ، الـرجآء ذكر المـصدر عند النقل ..!*

----------


## ام الحلوين

كلمات تحمل بين طياتها الكثير من المعاني

سلمتي من كل سوء ياطفلتي الصغيره

وسلمت لي انفاسكي المعبره وقلمك المبدع

----------


## علي pt

كلمات مؤثرة وبنفس الوقت تبعث على الأمل ..

فلا حياة مع يأس ولا يأس مع حياة

----------


## الأمل الوردي

كنت ومازلتي مبدعه في كتاباتك


كلمات جدا جميله


واسلوب اجمل

نحن دائما بأنتظار ابداعتك المميزه ياكبرياء فلا تحرمينا منها


دمت بعين المولى

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*يعيش كالميت..*
*من يعيش وحيداً دون أخوة يحبونه..*
*دون قلب يهواه..*
*يخاف عليه..*
*حضن دافئ يلتجأ له حين يحتاجه..* 

*الوحدة برأيي أصعب شعور يمر على البشر..* 
*غاليتي كبرياء..*
*أتعلمين أنكِ بكلماتكِ هذه ...*
*كشفتِ عن نوعية من الحالات النفسية..*
*وهي أصعبها ..*
*الوحدة..*
*وأنا على يقين أنكِ*
*لم تعني الوحدة بمعناها الحسي..*
*بل المعنوي..*
*وهذه الأصعب..* 



*دموعٌ حارقة تسقي الأرض الجرداء القاحلة ..*
*ولكن ..*
*اي زرع سيُزرع آنذاك؟؟؟* 
*من دموع حزن..*
*آهات...* 
*أخيتي وعزيزتي كبرياء الغالية على القلوب..*
*كلماتكِ تُلامس القلوب دوماً..*
*تُؤثر في النفوس..* 
*لاأبكى الله لكِ عين..>>>أدري ماتقصدي نفسك بهالكلمات اللي في الموضوع >>بس هذا دعاء لك**..*
*ولاأشجى لكِ قلب..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ...*
*تأكدي أنني دائماً انتظر سحر كلماتكِ أخية..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

جذبتني ورقتك أختي كبرياء
لأرتوي من فيض قلمك المبدع
وأستقي منه كل ماهو مفيد من دروس

كلماتك رااااااااااااااااااااائعة
وبها غموض رهيب
موفقة وبانتظار زخات قلمك الساحر
,,,

----------


## بلسم لجروح

_ماشاء الله عليكِ ياكبرياء كلمات روووعه_ 
_سلمت اناملكِ في انتظار ابداعات جديه_ 
_تقبل ِ تحياتي_

----------


## واحد فاضي

كلمات لا ترغب بالتوقف 

سيل جارف من المعاني البريئة 

والمليئة بكل ما هو جدير بالتوقف لتكتمل الصورة المرسومة بعناية 

كيف لا وهي نابعة من قلب يرى الإخوّة كحاجة الإنسان للماء 

سلم قلمك الرائع 

لا فض فوكِ 

نطلب من قلمك سرد ونثر الإبداع بين سطور القلم 

لك خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## looovely

*  يعطيك العآفيه كبرياء*
* سرد رائع..دام قلمك المبدع*
* تعايشت بين كُل كلمه رسمتها*
* مستقبل زآهر بالكتابه,,فـ للأمام* 
*تح ــيــآآآتي لكِ*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*لم أتوقف هنا لـ أشهد لـ قلمكـ بـ الجمال ،،*
*فـ هو حتما بـ غنى عن شهادتي ،،*
*لكنني توقفت لـ أتأمل جمال تلكـ الصورة التي رسمتها ،،*
*أناملكـ ،،* 
*تلكـ هي أوهام الأنسان ،،* 
*وذاكـ هو اليأس من جور الزمان ،،*
*الذي جر صاحبهـ إلى ذرف مدامعهـ الثمينهـ ،،*
*جراء وهم زرعهـ بـ داخلهـ و توقف عندهـ ،،*
*و علق بؤسهـ على جدارن وهم خالٍ ،،*
*كثيراً ما نصادف في حياتنا مثل تلكـ الصورة ،،*
*بوركـ قلمكـِ الراااقي ،،*
*أفيضي علينا المزيد ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عاااافيهـ ،،*
*لا عدمناااااااااكـِ ،،*
*خاااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

> كلمات تحمل بين طياتها الكثير من المعاني
> 
> سلمتي من كل سوء ياطفلتي الصغيره 
> وسلمت لي انفاسكي المعبره وقلمك المبدع



 
*هُـلآ وٍغٌـلآ بُــ مٍـآمٍـتِـيًـ ...؛
يًـسِــلمٍـ ليًـ هُـآلتِـوٍآآجَـدُ آلحِـلوٍوٍ ..؛
رٍبُـيًـ لآ يًـحِـرٍمٍـنٍـيًـ مٍـنٍـگ غٌـآليًـتِـيًـ ..؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـألَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
ـتِـحِـيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ـــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> كلمات مؤثرة وبنفس الوقت تبعث على الأمل ..
> 
> فلا حياة مع يأس ولا يأس مع حياة



 
*مٍــرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍ أخٍـوٍيًـ عُـلىٍ آلتِـوٍآآجَـدُ آلنٍـيًـرٍ ..؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ...
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> كنت ومازلتي مبدعه في كتاباتك
> 
> 
> كلمات جدا جميله
> 
> 
> واسلوب اجمل
> 
> نحن دائما بأنتظار ابداعتك المميزه ياكبرياء فلا تحرمينا منها
> ...



 
*مٍــرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
للإبُـدُآعُـ مٍـتِـصِـَفٍـحِـ تِـرٍسِـمٍـهُــ أنٍــآآمٍـلگمٍــ ...؛
سِـلمٍـ نٍـبُـضَـ وٍجَـوٍدُگـ ..؛
لآتِـحِـرٍمٍـيًـنٍـآ مٍـنٍـ طَلتِـگـ ...؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ...
گبُـرٍيًـآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
> 
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
> *يعيش كالميت..*
> *من يعيش وحيداً دون أخوة يحبونه..*
> *دون قلب يهواه..*
> *يخاف عليه..*
> *حضن دافئ يلتجأ له حين يحتاجه..* 
> ...



 
*هُــلآ وٍغٌــلآ بُـدُمٍـعُـهُــ ....؛
آلوٍحِـدُهُــ شُـيًـ يًـذِبُـحِـ بُـجَـدُ ...؛
رٍبُـيًـ يًـبُـعُـدُنٍــآ عُـنٍـهُــآ ..؛
وٍأنٍــآ دُوٍمٍـآ بُـأنٍـتِـظِآرٍ مٍـرٍوٍرٍگـ آلرٍآآئعُـ ...
سِـلمٍـ تِـوٍآجَـدُگـ ..؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـألَفٍـ ـعُـآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
ـتِـحِـيًـآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
گبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> جذبتني ورقتك أختي كبرياء
> لأرتوي من فيض قلمك المبدع
> وأستقي منه كل ماهو مفيد من دروس
> 
> كلماتك رااااااااااااااااااااائعة
> وبها غموض رهيب
> موفقة وبانتظار زخات قلمك الساحر
> ,,,



 
*مٍـرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلـتِـوٍآآجَـدُ آلأرٍوٍوٍوٍعُـ مٍـنٍـ رٍوٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ..
وٍأنٍــآ دُوٍمٍــآ بُـآنٍـتِـظِآرٍ نٍـوٍرٍگمٍــ عُـلىٍ مٍـتِـصِـَفٍـحِـيًـ ..؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـألَفٍـ ـعُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ...؛
ـتِـحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> _ماشاء الله عليكِ ياكبرياء كلمات روووعه_ 
> 
> _سلمت اناملكِ في انتظار ابداعات جديه_ 
> 
> _تقبل ِ تحياتي_



 
*مٍـرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍوٍ بُـلسِـمٍـ عُـلىٍ آلتِـوٍآآجَـدُ آلأرٍوٍعُـ مٍـنٍـ رٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ..؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
ـتِـحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
گـبُـرٍيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> كلمات لا ترغب بالتوقف 
> 
> سيل جارف من المعاني البريئة  
> والمليئة بكل ما هو جدير بالتوقف لتكتمل الصورة المرسومة بعناية  
> كيف لا وهي نابعة من قلب يرى الإخوّة كحاجة الإنسان للماء  
> سلم قلمك الرائع  
> لا فض فوكِ  
> نطلب من قلمك سرد ونثر الإبداع بين سطور القلم  
> لك خالص التحيات
> ...



 
*مٍـــــــــرٍآآآحِـبُـ ...؛
تِــوٍآآجَـدُگـ أرٍوٍوٍوٍعُـ مٍـنٍـ رٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ أخٍـيًـ أبُـوٍ آلزٍيًـنٍـ ..؛
وٍمٍـرٍوٍرٍگـ بُـمٍـتِـصِـَفٍـحِـيًـ نٍـوٍرٍ لهُــ ..؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُـآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..؛
لآتِـحِـرٍمٍـنٍـآ مٍـنٍـ تِـوٍآصِـلگـ ..
تِـحِـيًـآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> *يعطيك العآفيه كبرياء*
> 
> *سرد رائع..دام قلمك المبدع*
> *تعايشت بين كُل كلمه رسمتها*
> *مستقبل زآهر بالكتابه,,فـ للأمام* 
> 
> *تح ــيــآآآتي لكِ*



 

*مٍـرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
هُــلآ وٍغٌــلآ بُـلوٍفٍـليًـ ..؛
سِـلمٍـ ليًـ تِـوٍآآجَـدُگـ آلحِـلوٍوٍوٍ ...
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـألَفٍـ ـعُـآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ .. 
ــتِـحِـيًـــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## كبرياء

> *لم أتوقف هنا لـ أشهد لـ قلمكـ بـ الجمال ،،*
> *فـ هو حتما بـ غنى عن شهادتي ،،*
> *لكنني توقفت لـ أتأمل جمال تلكـ الصورة التي رسمتها ،،*
> *أناملكـ ،،* 
> *تلكـ هي أوهام الأنسان ،،* 
> *وذاكـ هو اليأس من جور الزمان ،،*
> *الذي جر صاحبهـ إلى ذرف مدامعهـ الثمينهـ ،،*
> *جراء وهم زرعهـ بـ داخلهـ و توقف عندهـ ،،*
> *و علق بؤسهـ على جدارن وهم خالٍ ،،*
> ...



 

*مٍـــــرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
دُآئمٍـآ أعُـجَـزٍ عُـنٍـ آلإيًـَفٍـآء بُـآلرٍدُ عُـليًـگـ ...؛
مٍـرٍوٍرٍگـ رٍآآآئعُـ حِـَقِـآ ..؛
وٍگآنٍـ َقِلمٍـگـمٍـ هُـوٍ آلحِـآضَـنٍـ لـَقِـلمٍـيًـ ...؛
سِـلمٍـ ليًـ تِـوٍآجَـدُگـ ...
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـألَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ...
ــتِـحِـيًـــآآـــتِـوٍوٍ ..
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

آبداـ لامتناهي ذوق ورقة في الاختيار
حروف ومعاني معاني وكلمات
احساس مرهف بالحياة
فيقض قلمك دائماً رائع
سلمت اناملك وسلم من ربااا فيك هذا الاحساس المرهف
كلمة شكراً لاتوفيكي ولاكن ليسى لي ولا بيدي غير شكرك وثناء على ماتخطيه
تمنياتي لكي بالتوفيق
ودمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## كبرياء

> آبداـ لامتناهي ذوق ورقة في الاختيار
> 
> حروف ومعاني معاني وكلمات
> احساس مرهف بالحياة
> فيقض قلمك دائماً رائع
> سلمت اناملك وسلم من ربااا فيك هذا الاحساس المرهف
> كلمة شكراً لاتوفيكي ولاكن ليسى لي ولا بيدي غير شكرك وثناء على ماتخطيه
> تمنياتي لكي بالتوفيق
> 
> ودمتي بحفظ الباري



 

*مٍــــــــرٍآآآحِـبُـ ..؛
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍ أخٍـوٍوٍوٍيًـ عُـلىٍ آلمٍـرٍوٍرٍ آلأرٍوٍوٍوٍعُـ مٍـنٍـ رٍوٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ...
لآتِـحِـرٍمٍـنٍـآآآ مٍـنٍـ تِـوٍآآآجَـدُگـ آلحِـلوٍوٍوٍ ...
يًــــعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُــآآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
ــتِـحِـيًــآآــتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------

